# Hitachi Scroll Saw...On sale @ Lowe's



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I just stopped at Lowe's to pick up a Hitachi Scroll Saw and I planned to pay the $179.00 asking price for it. I found that the saw was on clearance for $159.00. I have also heard that Lowe's and The Home Depot have been honoring Harbor Freight's coupons so I took the typical 20% off the purchase of a single item coupon with me. The cashier at the lumber door exit refused to honor the coupon and wanted to charge me $159.00 for the saw which I declined to pay. I then went to customer service with the saw and the coupon and the cashier there said wait a minute while I check. She checked with her supervisor who said he didn't know but would ask the store manager and they then accepted the Harbor Freight 20% off coupon. Four or five minutes later I walked out of Lowe's with* a brand new Hitachi Scroll Saw for $127.00! *

I spent several months looking at many different makes and models of scroll saws, about a dozen in all. I arrived at the conclusion that the Hitachi saw at Lowe's was the best value (when priced at $179.00) of all of the other brands I looked at for under the $450.00 price of the Dewalt model. For occasional use I think the saw will suit my hobby purposes just fine.

I don't have mine setup yet but here is a past review of the saw from this website.


----------



## Ingjr (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice saw. I have a Tradesman I bought from Lowes a couple of years ago that looks exactly like it. Without the stand. It's been a great saw.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good, good. And welcome to Lumberjocks *Ingir!*


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Grrrrreat find!!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

darn wish i had the money and a lowes next to my house, that's a saweeeeeeeet deal.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the Hitachi at Christmas (my wife told family members that asked to give me Lowes gift card since that"s all that we have in town). I had to pay full price but it only cost me $99 out of my pocket. I've been happy with it. I use it for templates and small projects and it works great.


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

Where did you hear about them honoring the HF coupon? I saw this same saw on the clearance table at Lowes and considered getting it. If they will take the HF 20% off coupon, I may just go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I read a few posts by guys on a tool forum I visit that said their local Lowe's and Home Depots will accept the Harbor Freight 20% off a single item coupon. Today I purchased some other items as well as the saw so I had also had stopped by the Post Office on my way to Lowe's. There I picked up a change of address kit which contains a 10% off for the entire purchase coupon for Lowe's just in case they did not accept the Harbor Freight coupon (I use the 10% coupons from the change of address kits on a regular basis).

My best deal was 20% off on the saw as I only picked up a couple other inexpensive items with it. If I would of made a larger purchase including the saw the 10% off of everything may have worked out to the same amount of savings or more.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

The Hitchi saw is being discontinued as well, so it will likely be clearanced out more in some areas. Keep your eyes open for the last one in stock, sometimes they will give you an even better deal on it if you ask.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I took the saw out of the box today and made a few test cuts. The first thing I noticed was how quiet it ran, I am very pleased with that. I also like the location of the large On/Off switch being right up front, it's very easy to reach and operates nicely. The variable speed control is also located right where you want it top/front and rotates smoothly. The included light is nice and the saw has a shop vac size dust port opening I haven't used yet.

I will be off to Lowe's shortly for a couple sheets of plywood or MDF and hopefully I will have the saw mounted on a rolling drawer unit and hooked up to my dust collection line by the end of this weekend. I think I will use the stand the unit came with for my bench grinder or wire wheel motor. So far the saw appears to be be a better unit then I was expecting although every other Hitachi tool I own or have used has been top notch.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I just returned from Lowe's and all of the Hitachi scroll saws have been sold. There is now a Porter Cable scroll saw in it's place and it is identical to the Hitachi model from what I could see. I did notice that there was a degree indicator added to the front of the table and the color has gone from green to black. I also noticed that the Delta 14" band saw they used to carry has gone on clearance and has been replaced with a black porter Cable model that looks to be identical.

I have read that Black and Decker (which also makes Dewalt) Delta and Porter Cable merged (or takeover?) and that the conglomerate also owns ELU tool factories in Germany. It looks like Hitachi has now been absorbed as well.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
.








.
.
The saw's new home is complete on a paint grade rolling drawer bank with laminate top. There is a shop spot for it against the wall next to the Rigid edge/spindle sander. I also need to redo the dust collection line to accommodate the new saw with it's own blast gate.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

really nice looking shop..and a good deal on your saw..congrats…


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

I just picked up the display unit at my Lowe's for $90 this morning. They didn't have any in the box remaining. They had it marked down to $159 and said they would take another 15% off because it was the display. They couldn't locate the stand so I offered $90 and the manager smiled and quickly accepted the offer.  I wasn't going to use the stand anyway. The Porter Cable is the exact same saw except the tilt indicator is on the front of the table instead of under it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's a good buy!!!


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

Great deal. Nice! Anyone ever try cutting through mortises on a scroll saw?


----------



## jems (Mar 11, 2010)

i have had one for about a year the only thing that went wrong with it is the blower.there is a rubber ball and as the saw goes up and down it squeezes the ball to make air for the blower .the ball dry rotted but other than that it is a great saw


----------



## jevarn71 (Sep 30, 2009)

I decided I would go to my local Lowes to see if they would honor the HF 20% off coupon as well. I spoke with customer service, who in turn checked with the manager, who said he would honor the coupon. I then proceeded to get the saw, when like NorthWoodsMan, the only one they had left was the display also without a box or stand. The sales manager offered it for $100, to which I agreed. I didn't feel like pushing it by trying to use the HF coupon, so I settled for the $100 deal. I guess my next project will be building a stand or cart for it…


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I was at a Lowe's a bit farther from my house yesterday and they still had 3 Hitachi scroll saws left @ $159.00.


----------

